# ParaPress window dealer in North West



## 101528 (Oct 23, 2006)

Having broken the side habitation window on my Autosleeper Talisman with a carelessly manouvered kayak  , I need a new one by Friday 1/8. Its going to be tight to order and fit one from Autosleeper and I wonder if anyone knows where I can get a ParaPress within 50 miles or so of Chester. Their website doesn't seem to list dealers.

TIA

Kate


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Try google 'parpress' - there are a few sites which may be able to help!
Richard


----------

